# Couple questions about P229 .40/.357 pistol...it has a DAK trigger



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

First great gun.Two tone factory refurb,accurate it eats what i feed it.BUT is there a way to give it a better trigger pull,lighten it up.I understand the purpose of the DAK trigger and agree with its design.There has to be a way to lighten the pull,its smooth just want lighter.:mrgreen:

Next why is every mag i find a 10 round mag..? The 2 i have are 12 round and say for police or military use only.Every other mag i find is 10 round only.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The gun is a former LE gun from the first AWB period and the mags are marked accordingly. As for the magazines you're finding now, pretty much every "standard" capacity magazine is hard to find these days. They're out there, just hard to find.

As for the trigger, check out *Gray Guns*


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Also found the serial number its AE XXXXXX...looked up and its a 94' is that a good year for Sigs..??


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

My P229 is an AL date code and is 95 . I did not know they made the DAK models that early. If you go over on Sig forum there are plenty of guys that can answer all your questions about the trigger pull or anything else you have on your mind about your pistol. Gray guns is also a great place to ask questions, Bruce specializes in customizing Sigs. If I remember correctly his web add. is Grayguns by Bruce Gray. Good luck on your queries.


----------

